# Driver Door Speaker Problems?



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Bought my 2017 LS in March of 2017. Somewhere around Jan/Feb of 2018 I started noticing that sometimes it sounded as if the audio from the drivers door wasn't as loud as the other speakers. After a few weeks went by, sometimes it sounded less-loud, and sometimes it sounded very faint and muffled/distorted. Also started noticing that when I exited the car and hit the door lock, the usual clear "bing-bing-bing" noise was just a faint badly distorted sound. So I took the car into the dealer. They checked it out, confirmed that I had a "defective speaker" and ordered a replacement ("we don't keep stuff like that in stock"). Went back a week later, had the speaker replaced and all seemed fine.... ....until this week. Twice this week I've noticed fainter sound from that now-replaced drivers door speaker, and today while getting out of the car the "bing-bing-bing" was pretty distorted and sickly sounding. Wondering if anyone else has had similar problems with their driver door speaker. Also wondering if anyone has any ideas on the cause of it....I mean, two speakers going bad like that? Must be a problem in the audio unit itself, no? Maybe a power surge just on that speaker line which damages the speaker? (and just for the record, no I do not crank the audio up to a ridiculously high level)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It could be a bad radio or a shorted speaker line burning out the speakers. My first ride developed a problem that put DC on the speaker. Over time, it would burn it out. That's a completely different technology from today's radios. But if the amp has a problem, or a speaker wire develops a short to ground, that would burn out the speaker.


----------

